# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Книги Прабхупады на украинском

## Ivan (гость)

Харе Кришна. У меня есть несколько книг Прабхупады на укр языке, но я знаю, что есть и другие (видел как-то файл ИСККОН: список всех книг Прабхупады, и всех языков, на к-рые книги переводились. Но сейчас этот файл не могу найти). 

Я хотел бы себе купить полный комплект книгу Прабхупады на украинском. Желательно - с диском (чтобы можно было на компьютере тоже читать).

Будут ли книги на украинском переиздаваться? Или это по какой-то причине считается не нужным, и всех украинских преданных решили "русифицировать" (я против такого)?

----------


## vijitatma das

Харе Кришна! Нет, книги на украинском языке издаются и переиздаются. Не так давно было переиздание "Бхагавад-гиты", а уже очень скоро выйдет новое издание книги "Путешествие вглубь себя". Сказать точно, какие книги сейчас есть в наличии, Вам могут в ближайшем храме ИСККОН. Приобрести их тоже можно через ближайший храм.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А в электронном варианте? Например, на компакт-диске - все книги Прабхупады на укр. языке...

----------


## vijitatma das

Нет, электронных книг на украинском пока нет, насколько я знаю (по крайней мере, официально выпущенных ББТ). Их и на русском не очень много. Все наши электронные книги (официальные) - вот здесь:
http://bbtmedia.com/

----------


## Ivan (гость)

А если не все книги переведены на украинский, можно я какие-то переведу? Например, начну с "Диалектического спиритуализма". Потом, возможно, "Сознание Кришны - высшая система йоги" и т д...
У меня даже нет списка переведённых книг на укр язык. Можно этот список где-то взять? 
Чтобы я не переводил на укр язык то, что уже переведено...

Да, и если я переведу, то можно их потом издать/печатать? Как будет распределяться прибыль? Или вся она уйдёт в ББТ? (подобно тому, как Брахмачари распространяют книги, но ничего с этого не получают... всё деньги – в храм…)
А можно переведённые книги на укр распространять через интернет? 
У меня есть аккаунт в Гугл Магазине (для планшетов/телефонов Андроид), то есть можно через него переведённые книги распространять… Бесплатно или за деньги… Я говорю о уже переведённых книгах (на укр яз), и о тех к-рые я, возможно, переведу…

----------


## vijitatma das

> А если не все книги переведены на украинский, можно я какие-то переведу? Например, начну с "Диалектического спиритуализма".


"Диалектический спиритуализм" - не книга ББТ.
Что касается Вашего желания переводить на украинский, Вам нужно связаться с куратором украинского ББТ Васудамой Прабху (vasudama.nrs@cis.pamho.net). Пришлите ему информацию о себе: Ваше образование, опыт литературной работы и т.п. Если резюме его устроит, он предложит Вам пройти тест.




> У меня даже нет списка переведённых книг на укр язык. Можно этот список где-то взять? 
> Чтобы я не переводил на укр язык то, что уже переведено...


У Вас есть "Бхагавад-гита" на украинском языке в последнем издании? Там в самом начале есть список этих книг.




> Да, и если я переведу, то можно их потом издать/печатать? Как будет распределяться прибыль? Или вся она уйдёт в ББТ?


Обычно наши переводчики получают какой-то гонорар (в зависимости от объема работы) и передают все права на свой перевод ББТ. Разумеется, за исключением тех случаев, когда они делают эту работу безвозмездно, как служение (такое тоже бывает).




> А можно переведённые книги на укр распространять через интернет? 
> У меня есть аккаунт в Гугл Магазине (для планшетов/телефонов Андроид), то есть можно через него переведённые книги распространять… Бесплатно или за деньги… Я говорю о уже переведённых книгах (на укр яз), и о тех к-рые я, возможно, переведу…


Эти вопросы лучше задать Васудаме Прабху, а он ответит, либо перенаправит Вас к тому, кто сможет ответить.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Спасибо, я свяжусь по этим вопросам с Васудамой Прабху. Харе Кришна 




> "Диалектический спиритуализм" - не книга ББТ.


А я думал, что это книга ИСККОН. Интересно... 




> Пришлите ему информацию о себе: Ваше образование, опыт литературной работы и т.п. Если резюме его устроит, он предложит Вам пройти тест.


А если не устроит резюме и я не пройду тест, тогда я не имею права переводить книги (и/или лекции) Прабхупады на укр язык?  :cray: 

Я ведь не о том говорю, чтобы работать в Украинском ББТ, а просто хочу перевести. Свои переводы могу и бесплатно выложить (как вариант) где-то в интернет, ну или за деньги (хоть это и не главное. да, это надо обсуждать по е-мейл.)

"Бхагавад-гиты" на украинском языке в последнем издании у меня нет, но я видел фотографию этого нового издания.




> Обычно наши переводчики получают какой-то гонорар (в зависимости от объема работы) и передают все права на свой перевод ББТ. Разумеется, за исключением тех случаев, когда они делают эту работу безвозмездно, как служение (такое тоже бывает).


Ну, если я тест не пройду, я могу делать и безвозмездно, как служение - независимо от ББТ. Вряд ли кто-то может это запретить. Просто будет не официальный но перевод (тогда как официального перевода на укр - нет), вот и вся разница...

То есть переводчик получает какие-то небольшие пожертвования/деньги разово за перевод и всё: Или именно как процент от каждой продажи книги? (ну хотя бы пару % с каждой проданной книги)...

Я просто вот почему спрашиваю... Можно написать свою книгу, и как бы рекламировать семя, что очень не скромно (или в такой книге рекламировать идеи каких-то философов, к-рые обычно спекулируют, что не очень хорошо. Если это, к примеру, книга их афоризмов). А путь более интересный - перевести книги на укр язык (у меня несколько человек спрашивали где их можно купить, и я не знал что ответить, т.к. сам покупал на рынке б/у, но это всего несколько книг), и я там просто "скромный" переводчик...

----------


## vijitatma das

> А я думал, что это книга ИСККОН. Интересно...


Права на эту книгу принадлежали Хаягриве Прабху, который в последние годы жизни был членом общины, не принадлежащей к ИСККОН. Разумеется, это не делает эту книгу неприемлемой для преданных ИСККОН. Просто ББТ не может ее печатать по закону.



> А если не устроит резюме и я не пройду тест, тогда я не имею права переводить книги (и/или лекции) Прабхупады на укр язык? 
> Я ведь не о том говорю, чтобы работать в Украинском ББТ, а просто хочу перевести.


Перевести Вы можете, конечно. Но не можете распространять переводы за деньги.

В России часто такое бывает. По сети широко гуляют русские переводы "Брихад-Бхагаватамриты" и "Бхагаватам" 11.2, к которым ББТ не имеет ни малейшего отношения. Кстати сказать, довольно некачественные.




> То есть переводчик получает какие-то небольшие пожертвования/деньги разово за перевод и всё: Или именно как процент от каждой продажи книги? (ну хотя бы пару % с каждой проданной книги)...


Разово. Процент с продаж (это называется "роялти") - голубая мечта многих начинающих писателей и переводчиков. Увы, договориться на роялти - большая удача в издательском мире, доступная далеко не всем.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Перевести Вы можете, конечно. Но не можете распространять переводы за деньги.


Демотивирует переводить... Я подобным образом переводил для сайта Vanimedia (vaniquotes) отрывки лекций Прабхупады на укр язык, но это всё оказалось за бесплатно. Поэтому я перестал переводить (хотя другая причина - мне нравились именно те отрывки из лекций для перевода). А переводить не связанное с вайшнавизмом как-то не хочется. Так что скорее всё-равно остановлюсь на варианте переводить, пусть и за бесплатно, но книги Прабхупады.

Плохо, что нет ниодного украинского сайта со всеми книгами Прабхупады на укр языке. Я хочу это исправить, насколько у меня получится. Есть люди которые принципиально не интересуются Харе Кришна (к таким относится моя мама, например), просто потому что распространители Харе Кришна в Украине - русскоязычные (да что уж, прямо скажу - "москалі". Не в обиду говорю, нас ведь тоже хохлами называют русские. Учитывая текущий конфликт между Украиной и Россией - Крым, ДНР/ЛНР, вы знаете)...




> Разово. Процент с продаж (это называется "роялти") - голубая мечта многих начинающих писателей и переводчиков. Увы, договориться на роялти - большая удача в издательском мире, доступная далеко не всем.


Хотя бы разово - тоже неплохо. "Что-то - это лучше чем ничего" (как говорил наш Гурудэв).

Я, конечно, понимаю, что вы (ББТ) заинтересованы сами получать деньги с продаж, а переводчику намного проще заплатить один раз, а потом продавать многократно, и чтобы переводчик ничего не получал... Или вообще не платить переводчику (тоже хороший вариант, и я вас прекрасно понимаю :-) я бы на вашем месте тоже так сделал. И придумал бы тесты, потребовал бы резюме. Чтобы всё выглядело очень серьёзно. Чтобы демотивировать "хохлов"). Ну, да ладно. Я не обижаюсь.

Просто для меня перевод - это тоже такой себе путь прогресса/роста в сознании Кришны. Я заметил, что когда я перевожу - я лучше запоминаю и понимаю текст - некоторые слова перевожу по словарю - тогда понимаю оттенки значений слов. (Этого нет, если читать готовый перевод - хоть на русский, или даже не английский с санскрита).

Перевод - это работа с текстом, не хуже написания реферата, ведь текст полностью пишется заново. Но почти "слово в слово" - то, чего хотел Прабхупада - "ничего не убирать, ничего не добавлять" - это и есть перевод. Сам Прабхупада тоже был переводчиком кстати. Вот если бы он попросил перевести текст гуру на свой язык (или скажем на английский), ему бы тоже пришлось пройти тест, прислать резюме? Смешно :-)


А если я переведу книгу Прабхупады (или книги), и размещу переводы бесплатно в интернет, могу ли я хотя бы просить (как вариант) пожертвования вместо платы за продажу переведённых книг? Ну, допустим, человек бесплатно скачивает переведённую книгу (или читает с моего сайта) себе на планшет/телефон/ПК, и в файле (вначале и/или в конце - куда можно пожертвовать переводчику - банковская карта и т д и т п, и/или ссылка на мой сайт, где эти данные)...




> Перевести Вы можете, конечно. Но не можете распространять переводы за деньги.


Похоже, что к этому всё идёт. Но меня этот вариант тоже устраивает. 

Как там говорил Прабхупада: Преданному всё равно - он может оставить тело, а может ещё пожить. 
Так что можно прожить короткую жизнь - главное - служить. "Умереть чтобы жить" (Гегель). "Искусство требует жертв"...

Списибо, что хотя бы переводить разрешили... :-)

У меня кстати посвящение вне ИСККОН (в ШРИ Чйатанья Сарасват Матх). Это ведь 100% означает, что моё резюме не подойдёт, и я не пройду тест, т к человек не из ИСККОН не может быть переводчиком книг Прабхупады на украинский, так ведь?


P.S. Кстати, у меня была идея такая "автоматическое преобразование текста в аудиовизуальный ряд". Интересно, что компания Базелевс Инновации получила на это (Киноязык) миллионы рублей (или даже долларов), хотя сами-то они не знают, что идея была моей (я это могу доказать, Тимур Бекмамбетов так и сказали: "наверное, это была чья-то идея, к-рая всё "двинула" ", то есть это не его была идея). (Хотя спасибо им, что кое-что сделали - я на это и рассчитывал). Ладно... Это совсем другая тема (офф-топик). (Можно делать ведические игры, я также программирую). Это я к тому, что для меня не новость что могут не заплатить за идеи/вклад в какой-то продукт (в данном случае не важно - книга это или программная технология)

----------


## vijitatma das

> Я, конечно, понимаю, что вы (ББТ) заинтересованы сами получать деньги с продаж, а переводчику намного проще заплатить один раз, а потом продавать многократно, и чтобы переводчик ничего не получал... Или вообще не платить переводчику (тоже хороший вариант, и я вас прекрасно понимаю :-) я бы на вашем месте тоже так сделал. И придумал бы тесты, потребовал бы резюме. Чтобы всё выглядело очень серьёзно. Чтобы демотивировать "хохлов").


Тесты нужны не для того, чтобы кого-то "демотивировать", а для того, чтобы не допустить халтуры. Переводить книги Шрилы Прабхупады - большая ответственность, и управляющие ББТ должны быть очень внимательны при подборе переводчиков. Переводчики (как, впрочем, и редакторы и корректоры) должны быть профессионалами своего дела. Денег-то как раз не жалко. Увы, опыт показывает, что 80% желающих сотрудничать с ББТ в качестве переводчиков пишут с ошибками - речевыми, грамматическими и даже орфографическими. Именно для того, чтобы определить уровень потенциального сотрудника и нужен тест.
Насчет денег - да, мы готовы торговаться и платить много. Но взамен мы и потребуем много - безупречный по качеству исполнения текст. ББТ - это траст, денежный фонд, средства которого принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде и используются на печать его книг. Мы не готовы бросать их на ветер.

Что касается роялти - по-моему, практически ни в одном крупном издательстве их не платят. Исключение делается разве что для знаменитых писателей и переводчиков. Везде гонорары.



> А если я переведу книгу Прабхупады (или книги), и размещу переводы бесплатно в интернет, могу ли я хотя бы просить (как вариант) пожертвования вместо платы за продажу переведённых книг?


Вы можете переводить и бесплатно размещать свои переводы где угодно и просить какие угодно пожертвования, но у читателя не должно возникать ощущения, что он платит именно за книги. Иначе, как это ни назови, это будет продажа.




> У меня кстати посвящение вне ИСККОН (в ШРИ Чйатанья Сарасват Матх). Это ведь 100% означает, что моё резюме не подойдёт, и я не пройду тест, т к человек не из ИСККОН не может быть переводчиком книг Прабхупады на украинский, так ведь?


Среди наших сотрудников есть преданные не из ИСККОН.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> 1 Тесты нужны не для того, чтобы кого-то "демотивировать", а для того, чтобы не допустить халтуры. 
> 
> 2 Переводить книги Шрилы Прабхупады - большая ответственность, и управляющие ББТ должны быть очень внимательны при подборе переводчиков. 
> 
> 3 Переводчики (как, впрочем, и редакторы и корректоры) должны быть профессионалами своего дела. 
> 
> 4 Денег-то как раз не жалко. 
> 
> 5 Увы, опыт показывает, что 80% желающих сотрудничать с ББТ в качестве переводчиков пишут с ошибками - речевыми, грамматическими и даже орфографическими. 
> ...


1 Это хорошо, я сам руководствуюсь принципом: "или делать хорошо (качественно), или же не делать вообще".

2 Согласен, мне как-то сказал один советник Папы Римского (он приезжал в Киев в "Ватиканский университет" Св. Аквинского), что "ты должен быть ответственным (или попадёшь в ад). Деньги - хорошо для тебя" :-)
И Прабхупада говорил, что мы должны быть ответственными

3 Я могу быть и корректором(корректировщиком)/редактором заодно... Вот у меня на руках Гита как она есть на укр. языке. И вот такое словосочетание "Верховний Бог-Особа" мне лично режет слух. Это по-русски всё равно что "Верховный Бог-Личность" (или даже "Верховный Бог-Лицо")... И тем не менее, ББТ это напечатали... 

Я бы перевёл как "Верховна Особистість Бога" (не знаю, как в новом издании переведено)...
Другие похожие моменты тоже замечал, но так сходу не вспомню. Надо перечитывать...

"Чутье" украинского языка у меня есть.

По поводу моего профессионализма... Ну, вообще-то я филолог. 

4 :-) "Я - человек маленький... Мне много не надо" 

5 Ошибки ведь элементарно в наше время исправляются в редакторе Word (украинский он тоже понимает). Он всё подчеркнёт. (Кроме санскрита).

6 А можно удалённо сотрудничать? Мне удобно дома, на своём компьютере переводить/редактировать. Готовые тексты могу высылать вам. (Если не хотите - оставлю себе)... 

Тест - это экзамен? Всё так серьёзно? :-)

7 ну это потом. Мне аванс не нужен :-)

8 Я вас понимаю - текст будут читать тысячи людей. Или больше, возможно - миллионы (если текст будет в интернет - тогда читателей будет больше)...

Безупречный текст - это уже работа не просто переводчика, но как вы говорите - ещё и работа корректора/редактора.

Здесь, кстати, ситуация как в кино-индустрии. Один и тот же текст разные режиссёры могут экранизировать по-разному... По одной книге могут получиться разные фильмы/мультфильмы... Так и переводы могут быть разными (Гиту тоже переводили много людей). Да, мне иногда больше нравится интерпретировать текст, а не переводить буквально. Хотя переводить без интерпретации всё же проще... (если это слова Прабхупады – то лучше переводить без интерпретаций)…

9 А можно без теста (не нравятся эти вещи ещё со школы и университета)? Я просто переведу книги, а потом пришлю результат. Это и будет тест. Тогда уж будем решать что с ними делать... (редактировать дальше, печатать, платить за них или нет и т д и т п)? Я же не предлагаю механический перевод программой ( «Гугл переводчик» / «Рута-Плай» и т д). Да, я этими программами пользуюсь, + словарями, но обязательно редактирую... Кстати, я также знаю английский, то есть могу сравнивать и русский и английский оригинал, чтобы точнее переводить (то есть в случае сложности, буду проверять по английскому оригиналу)...

10 Кстати, а как ББТ отличает понятия трансцендентое (transcendent) и трансцендентальное (transcendental)? С точки зрения философии - это разные понятия... 

Эти два разных (хоть и похожих) слова в самом деле есть в текстах Прабухпады:
- transcendent Lord (http://vaniquotes.org/wiki/The_supre...tisfy_the_self 
- transcendental Lord
(http://www.vaniquotes.org/wiki/The_t...s_contaminated)

Какая разница?

----------


## vijitatma das

> 6 А можно удалённо сотрудничать? Мне удобно дома, на своём компьютере переводить/редактировать. Готовые тексты могу высылать вам. (Если не хотите - оставлю себе)...


Да, мы работаем удаленно. Высылайте тексты Васудаме Прабху, он перешлет их кому нужно, чтобы оценить.



> Тест - это экзамен? Всё так серьёзно?


Да, очень серьезно. А вы как думали?



> А можно без теста (не нравятся эти вещи ещё со школы и университета)? Я просто переведу книги, а потом пришлю результат. Это и будет тест. Тогда уж будем решать что с ними делать... (редактировать дальше, печатать, платить за них или нет и т д и т п)?


Попробуйте. Переведите главу из книги или какую-нибудь маленькую книгу. Это и будет тест. 



> Кстати, я также знаю английский, то есть могу сравнивать и русский и английский оригинал, чтобы точнее переводить (то есть в случае сложности, буду проверять по английскому оригиналу)...


Вообще, у нас книги переводятся с английского. С русского - это совсем уж в крайних случаях, на языки типа тувинского или бурятского.



> Кстати, а как ББТ отличает понятия трансцендентое (transcendent) и трансцендентальное (transcendental)? С точки зрения философии - это разные понятия...


Прабхупада их употреблял как синонимы. Мы обычно используем "трансцендентный", т.е. находящийся за пределами материального бытия, не затрагиваемый материей, не воспринимаемый материальными чувствами и т.п.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Спасибо за ответы. Я пытался связаться с Васудамой Прабху, но он не отвечает.
Он сказал, что он не может быть мне куратором. Не знаю в чём проблема. (какая-то инфантильность, как говорил Враджендра Кумар пр.).  Может быть, можете посоветовать обратиться к более старшему преданному из Украинского ББТ? Или можно переводы присылать вам? Если я буду просто здесь выкладывать свои переводы (в виде ссылок на свой сайт  с переводами) - это нормально?

Хочу вначале перевести книгу "воспевайте и будьте счастливы" отсюда - 
http://www.harekrishna.com/col/books/YM/cbh/

Можно переводить прямо с этого сайта? Или нужна какая-то особая версия ББТ (а вариант на том не официальном сайте не подойдёт, если переводить серьезно, чтобы издавать/печатать?)? Если да - то, как получить этот текст в оригинале на английском - специально для перевода книги на укр. язык. (то есть я сомневаюсь в том, что эта интернет-версия подойдёт для перевода, надеюсь вы понимаете о чём я говорю? мало ли кто этот сайт делал - или подтвердите, что сайт http://www.harekrishna.com/col/books/YM/cbh/ - одобрен ББТ для перевода с него этой книги...).

----------


## vijitatma das

> Спасибо за ответы. Я пытался связаться с Васудамой Прабху, но он *не отвечает.
> Он сказал,* что он не может быть мне куратором.


Так он "не отвечает" или "сказал"?



> Может быть, можете посоветовать обратиться к более старшему преданному из Украинского ББТ? Или можно переводы присылать вам?


Посылать переводы мне нет смысла, т.к. я не владею украинским достаточно хорошо, чтобы их оценить. Если у Вас есть аккаунт на фейсбуке, найдите там преданного по имени Adi Purusha Das и попробуйте написать ему.



> Можно переводить прямо с этого сайта?


Можно, если нет "бумажной" версии. Особенно в качестве теста. Все равно за переводчиком текст будет проходить редактор, который сверит перевод с оригиналом.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Так он "не отвечает" или "сказал"?


Он сказал буквально, что пытается выполнять эти функции, но как-то прозвучало неубедительно. Второй раз он не ответил (наверное, я много написал, а он ожидал от меня перевод, а не вопрос можно ли это переводить или нет с указанного сайта). Ну да ладно это неважно. 
Я начинаю переводить книгу - когда переведу, попытаюсь ему отправить, если он не ответит, обращусь к вам или к Ади Пуруше. Если же не получится с вами сотрудничать по этому вопросу (перевод на укр) - то ли из-за моего неумения общаться (я вообще-то немного «асоциальный») или из-за того что не в ИСККОН или ещё чего-то - или не буду переводить Прабхупаду вообще и заброшу это дело или буду издавать эти книги-переводы своими силами - распространять через интернет (я понимаю, что вам это не нравится, если я буду делать это за деньги, но что мне делать - говорите предайся - и служи Кришне - всё остальное забрось? ) 




> Можно, если нет "бумажной" версии. Особенно в качестве теста. Все равно за переводчиком текст будет проходить редактор, который сверит перевод с оригиналом.


а кто редактор укр. текстов? Почему там всё равно есть ошибки? Ну, я как филолог эту чувствую сильно... Мне нравится немного другой стиль переводов.

Мне вообще-то интересно играть в "тест" переводов. Я просто буду переводить. Это и будет тестом. Я об этом уже сказал. Так как этой книги в интернет я больше нигде не нашёл - буду всё таки переводить с того сайта. (Это не будет достаточно быстро - пока что есть другие параллельные интересы)


Харе Кришна

----------

